# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u KBC Merkur

## corinaII

Tražila sam po netu informacije dali KBC Merkur radi postupke IVF-a jer sam čula od maminog doktora da je bolnica dobra i da se bavi medicinski potpopognutom oplodnjom. No međutim nisam našla baš ništa korisno osim da Merkur radi postupke ali vrlo malo....
Zanima me dali netko ima bilo kakvih iskustva s bolnicom Merkur i njihovim MPo doktorima.....
Jedino što sam saznala o Merkuru je da je Podobnik radio kod njih no on je sada otišao u privatnike.......

----------


## Sela

U Merkuru radi dr Čanic,poznati lijecnik HR za kojeg sam cula sve najbolje.Moj soc gin me na pocetku moje price slao u Merkur
ali ja otisla svojim putem.Nije mi zao,ali sto se Merkura tice,treba probati.

----------


## corinaII

Joj pa zar nema nitko nikakvih iskustva s KBC Merkur.........hmm mislim da mi je najbolje nazvati ih direkno i raspitati se......u ostalim bolnicama tipa S.Duh i VV je uvijek gužva pa me čudi da ako rade IVf da nitko ne ide kod njih.

----------


## Šiškica

Mpo odjel KBC Merkura je na VV (on je sad dio Merkura) radi dr. Alebić i doktorica Jukić nešto..

pogledaj temu Potpomognuta VV.

----------


## špelkica

Ja sam na Merkuru bila na laparoskopiji i koliko ja znam tamo ne rade MPO, ne znam ni gdje bi, cijela bolnica se obnavlja pa nema bas mjesta. Sad VV spada pod Merkur pa je valjda mislila na to.

----------


## patuljchica

Merkur je nekada ima svoj odjel MPO, ali radili su samo dio postupka, mislim da se i onda ET radio na VV. Kod njih se radila samo punkcija (i naravno, praćenje pacjentice  :Smile:  ). Dr. Čanić još uvijek radi na Merkuru, ali radi i kod Šimunića u IVF Poliklinici. 
Merkur više nema svoj MPO odjel jer im je pripojen VV, pa je sada to jedino MPO odjel u Merkuru.
Kao što su cure već pisale - tamo je sada dr. Alebić i dr. Jurić (nova), obzirom je Lučinger s biologicom otvorio privatnu polikliniku. Biolog im je sada Alfreda Kniewald (poliklinika Škvorc). Dakle, za iskustva, vidi Potpomognuta VV.
Sretno!

----------


## corinaII

Hvala vam puno na informacijama, bilo mi je malo čudno da se bave MPO a baš se ne spominje Merkur nešto puno...

----------

